
Cyberspionage aufgedeckt: "Größter bekannter Hackerangriff"| STERN.DE - virtualvillagde
http://www.stern.de/digital/online/cyberspionage-aufgedeckt-groesster-bekannter-hackerangriff-dauerte-jahre-1712799.html
======
gus_massa
Most of the people here understand English and another language. You should at
least translate the title of the submission to get the people interested in
it.

Title: "The largest known hacker attack" took years

Autotranslation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stern.de%2Fdigital%2Fonline%2Fcyberspionage-
aufgedeckt-groesster-bekannter-hackerangriff-dauerte-jahre-1712799.html)

